# Grand Teton ride options?



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Are you taking your horses or are you going thru an outfitter?


----------



## morehorsesense (Jan 25, 2010)

my own horses


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Park at Jackson Lake Lodge by their horse corrals. Head out on the Two Oceans trails and Grand View. The trail wanders past Emma Matilda Lake and around Two Oceans Lake and climbs up on top of Grand View. ( where you can see the Grand Tetons across Jackson Lake)

It's a good ride, Can take 4-5 hours if you hurry or all day if you take a lunch stop. The wild flower are spectacular around the 24th of July.

Emma Matilda


Looking back at Grand Tetons from Emma Matilda


Coming around Two Oceans Lake
'


Look at tetons from Grand View


The Jackson Lake Lodge also has a BBQ and stage Coach ride over on Hermitage Point on Jackson Lake, We have rode our own horses down and had dinner with them and then rode back to our rigs after dinner.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

All I have to add to this is that I am insanely jealous.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Cache creek ( near Jackson) is a nice ride, You can go as far as you want, But it's mostly an out and back trail. Unless somebody moves your trailer.

I usually camp down on Granite Creek. There are several trail heads by the Granite Creek Hot springs. One of which goes up to Torquoise Lake and down Cache Creek. You can also just wander the area around Granite, up and over into Shoal Creek or go up Jacks Creek.

South of the Hoback Hiway is lots of riding if you go down the Cliff Creek road. Too far away to see the tetons, But pretty riding still.

This is looking into Shoal Creek in October during a deer hunt and rain storm. But as you can see, it's pretty open and easy to meander thru



This is Granite Creek and you can see the trail down by the river


Heading up Granite Creek


My Daughter heading down the hill, You cross the river below the falls and climb up that trail on the opposite side.


The trail up Granite Creek does have some rocky sections But most is not too bad


Probably the most stunning ride is the Idaho side of the Tetons. Come in from Tetonia ID into Granite Basin.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Painted Horse, you are killing me...............


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

No Celeste that is the Georgia Heat, Humidity and pollen. 
What did they tell me when I lived down there. 90 days of 90° at 90% 
To me it was 3 clean shirts a day.

And I also suspect the bugs, snake and kudzu don't help


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Painted Horse said:


> No Celeste that is the Georgia Heat, Humidity and pollen.
> What did they tell me when I lived down there. 90 days of 90° at 90%
> To me it was 3 clean shirts a day.
> 
> And I also suspect the bugs, snake and kudzu don't help


Well, at least we have nice winters..............


----------



## morehorsesense (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks Painted Rock! I will check these out. You may remember I am in Cache Valley. We talked on the phone a number of years ago. Good to see you are still at it!


----------

